# Wanted: Expert of classical music! Who knows this track? Listen to it!



## Debussy

In order to digitalize my classical collection, I came across a CD with various pieces of different composers (like a sampler CD). There is one track on it, which I identified as wrong labelled in the booklet. I started a huge investigation on the internet to find name and composer of the piece, but I didn't find the answer. On the CD they say, it's *"Les Préludes"* from *Franz Liszt *- but it's surely not, because I have three other recordings of this opus - and they are completely different. The CD dates back to 1992 with an unknown label, so there is no chance to find the publisher. Does anyone can help me to find name and composer of it? 
I took about 20 seconds each of the *beginning*, somewhere in the *middle *and the *end *of the opus and created *one *mp3-file, which I attached to this thread. The quality is not best, but I wanted to give the possibility to download the file, so it's just about 96 kbps.

*Can you help me? Who knows the track?*

Thanks for your help!


----------



## opus67

I'm not an expert, can I answer? 

Clearly Beethoven or Mendelssohn, most likely the latter. It's from one of their symphonies, I think. If it's LvB, it must be from his first or second. That's as far I can get at this moment. 

And welcome the forum!


----------



## Frasier

It isn't Beethoven 2...


----------



## opus67

The middle part is so familiar...


----------



## Debussy

Thanks so far for your suggestions, but I think it's neither Mendelssohn nor Beethoven. It may help that the length of the track on CD is almost 17 minutes... would it be possible to post the whole file here in the forum? It might give a chance to find the answer.

Thanks for your help! I'm sure somewhere will know the melodies...


----------



## Lisztfreak

I'd hazard a guess at a Haydn symphony, or some overture (perhaps also by Mozart?).


----------



## Manuel

Upload the file in rapidshare.com and then post the download link here.


----------



## Manuel

Lisztfreak said:


> I'd hazard a guess at a Haydn symphony, or some overture (perhaps also by Mozart?).


It's to heavy for Haydn or Mozart, I think. Beethoven, Schubert... perhaps Mendelssohn.

Did you try playing the cd with winamp? It may access the CDDB and give you the titles for the tracks.


----------



## Debussy

Thanks for your suggestion with winamp and the CDDB... as I wrote in my thread, they say it's from Franz Liszt: "Les Préludes - Symphonic Peom No. 3". But this is surely *not *true...

As suggested from Manuel (thanks!), I decided to upload the full mp3-File of the unknown track. It's only 96 kbps - but even than it's more than 12 MB.

http://rapidshare.com/files/22751685/unknown_track_full_96.mp3.html

Now you can listen to the whole unknown track! Does anyone recognize it?

Thanks!


----------



## Manuel

You are welcome. I'm downloading it now...

Sharing the complete file is better and cost-free... so we can give it a chance.
Last year I had a similar experience from a guy posting a whole symphony... He had taped it in the eighties from the BBC and since then loved the work, ignoring any info on it.

We posted this in several boards and were finally noticed it was a symphony written by obscure russian composer Alexander Copylov.


----------



## Manuel

http://www.amazon.com/gp/music/wma-...01/ref=mu_sam_wma_001_001/002-5537185-7348000

1st mov: Adagio - Presto, from Haydn's Symphony No. 101 'The Clock'.


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/music/wma-...01/ref=mu_sam_wma_001_001/002-5537185-7348000
> 
> 1st mov: Adagio - Presto, from Haydn's Symphony No. 101 'The Clock'.


At last...I can get some sleep.  Good job, Manuel.


----------



## Debussy

*That's it!*

I knew that I will find experts here to identify classical music! GOOD JOB Manuel! *Compliments*!

The track on the CD is even a combination of the 1st movement (Adagio - Presto) and the 2nd (Andante). This is the reason for the huge track of almost 17 minutes...

From Franz Liszt to Franz Joseph Haydn... it's still unbelievable - mistakes happen even on CD booklets! So it's definitely:

Haydn Franz Joseph, Symphony No. 101 'The Clock', I. Adagio - Presto *and* II. Andante (with the clock-like "ticking" rhythm throughout the 2nd movement).

Thanks to all of you! Now I will definitely have to buy the whole symphony... *I like it*!


----------



## Manuel

Well... actually... ehem

I posted the link in other board and they came up with the answer. I must confess I've never dared to face Haydn Symphonies...


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> I must confess I've never dared to face Haydn Symphonies...


Why so?  Apart from the silly names and the staggering number he wrote, what's wrong with them?


----------



## Debussy

After an extensive research on the internet, I could even find out, that the aforementioned Symphony is performed by the *Süddeutsche Philharmonie *conducted by *Alfred Schulz*. I found a short sample of exactely the same recording on another CD...

Thanks again!


----------



## Manuel

> Why so? Apart from the silly names and the staggering number he wrote, what's wrong with them?


Nothing wrong with them. When I was a rookie (not that I'm not one anymore) I was frightened because of their quantity. As the time passed I became more interested in romantics (through contemporary) and never gave myself the time.


----------



## Leporello87

Manuel, no need to worry though, right? The symphonies are by Luchesi anyhow, not Haydn.


----------

